# Painting Baseboards(does it matter what kind?)



## SabineTLK (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone!
Here's the deal, I'm 27, moved back in with my parents to do a couple of years of schooling since the economy where I was living, was, in a word awful. 
The room that I'm currently in was once my kid sister's room. It's white and covered with black paw prints. Needless to say it needs a change.

My problem lies with the fact that ALL of the trim is this medium brown stained wood. It's the same baseboards and trim around doors and windows and closets that the builders of our house put in 21 years ago. My mom claims it is Oak. I did read about it being a cardinal sin to paint oak baseboards. But truthfully, they aren't antique, the really thick ones everyone likes(I saw some pictures on other threads of those kind). 

My mother absolutely refuses to let me paint them because she wants them all the same(the whole house is covered in this stuff), which I understand to a point, But I think it's very dated in terms of stain and style, and every design show(not a flip this house type of thing) I've seen that wants to try to redo a room, paints the baseboards. I'm not going to a crazy colour, I had it picked out for me by behr, and an interior designer friend of the family. I simply want to paint it Ash white in order to bring the whole room together instead of having wood thrown in and making it look, well, kind of tacky. 

BUT since you all are the experts, could someone shed some light on me as to what to do?

For the record, I've also offered to buy new baseboards to keep hers in tact just the way she wants them, her counterpoint is that she doesnt want to store them.

They are thinking of possibly moving in three years time.

Suggestions? Thoughts?

Thank you in advance.

Meghan


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I would leave them stained. Less work for you and if your parents are planning to move it is to their advantage probably to have the rooms the same. The trick is to choose a color for the walls that will work with the stain.


----------



## SabineTLK (Feb 1, 2011)

Problem is, Thats basically whats been done in the rest of the house. THere isn't a room that hasnt had to match the baseboards so far, so no room really gives off any different feeling than the rest. 

Its all basically shades of beige with the couple of focus wall exceptions, one in the living room, kind of a maroonish colour, and one in the basement, kind of a turquoise(i've long since forgotten the proper names). And all i want to do is not have anything like those colours. They are driving me nuts.

PS: I dont mind the extra work, I've removed and replaced baseboards multiple times before. I really dont understand why she wont just let me buy cheap new ones and paint those while keeping hers intact.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

LISTEN HERE young man! You listen to your mother....DO YOU HERE ME!!


----------



## SabineTLK (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL
Last I checked, Meghan was a girl's name.


Secondly, normally I do adhere to whatever she says, painfully so, about everything, because for the time being, for the first time in a decade I'm under her roof. 
But the deal was(long story), she said I could paint it "whatever colour" I wanted. Yet, has vetoed not only the baseboards but also every colour scheme Ive chosen(matching the baseboards or not).

Please don't treat me like a child. I'm asking for advice in as logical a manner as I can convey. 

I've done DIY projects in the past, installed and cut my own laminate floors, painted rooms and fixed plumbing. I deserve as much respect as any other user of this site. I thought perhaps someone might have some other suggestion I hadn't thought of in order for both of us to have exactly what we want. Maybe I chose the wrong venue.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

sorry, was just kidding around. I didn't know your name was Megan. On a serious note, stained baseboard was the norm for decades, I still prefer it, but I'm old.


----------



## gardengal (Oct 31, 2010)

They will look worlds better painted white or off-white. I have a house that was built in the mid 80's with all medium stained woodwork - baseboards and door trim. Over the years I've been painting them room by room and the look is so totally fresh and updated. I will be putting my house on the market in the next year or so and absolutely this will be a plus not a negative.

If you show her some before and after pictures maybe it will help. here's a hallway gone from dark and dreary to bright and fresh:

http://picasaweb.google.com/gardengal4/HallwayBeforeAfter?feat=directlink

and here's a guestroom similar magic. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/gardengal4/GuestRoomRedo?feat=directlink

My future real estate agent is psyched at these improvements!


----------



## DecoDesignCente (Feb 4, 2011)

Real wood needs to be left stained but it also depends on your home decor. For instance, if the house is warm and elegant then go for the dark color stain. However, if the house is contemporary then I would paint the trim a light cream color and stain the doors to present a European type look which is popular right now.


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like to see a photo of that European look your referring to sounds nice but I can't picture it


----------



## DecoDesignCente (Feb 4, 2011)

Here is a link to - European Mahogany Interior Door Picture

This will give you some ideals what is in fashion right now, well at least in South Florida. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the Link Deco- Nice site the Entry Doors look to be like 15k-20k, I would need a great deal on those lol


----------



## DecoDesignCente (Feb 4, 2011)

Alcarte said:


> Thanks for the Link Deco- Nice site the Entry Doors look to be like *15k-20k*, I would need a great deal on those lol


 
No thats too much money. :no: More like 6k-9k depending on sizes and design, etc...


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I'm under her roof


Nuff said.


----------

